# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Игры для игровых приставок PS4, PS3 и xBox ONE, 360 от 100 руб. Екатеринбург

## GameZone96

Лицензионные Диски Sony playstation PS4 PS3, Xbox 360 по выгодной для Вас цене, гарантия лучшей цены в городе, Индивидуальный поход к каждому клиенту 

Обмениваем, Покупаем, Продаем 
Игровые приставки, Игры и аксессуары для 
Xbox 360, Sony playstation PS4 PS3 

Продажа лицензионных игр Б У и Новых: 
Xbox 360, PS3 100 - 900 р. 
Xbox ONE, PS4 200 - 2 500 руб. 

Обмен лицензионных игр Новых и Б У: 
Xbox ONE, PS4 от 300 руб. 
PS3, Xbox 360 от 100 р. 
На ВСЕ даем ГАРАНТИЮ!  

Мы Работаем!!! Звоните! Приезжайте! GameZone96 Екатеринбург ул. Вайнера 51б

----------

